# Competition box for 2003 RE xxx 12s



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys. I need to know how well these 2003 RE XXX 12s hold up in a SPL comp enviorment. 

I am thinking either aim for MECA Park N Pound or do a MECA SPL burp box. 


































I have up to 4kwatts per sub If I need it. I plan to use about 1600 watts per sub at 1.4 ohms. 

What box should I build? 2.5 cubes per, tuned to what?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Not good at all. You should just sell them to me right now. Buy yourself real subs.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Oscar said:


> Not good at all. You should just sell them to me right now. Buy yourself real subs.


 I got plans coming. gonna make it a serious ground pounder.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Have those been reconed? The XXX's I remember from back at that time period just had the XXX on them in a dished cone - the 'boobie' dust covers were on the sx's. They should get stupid loud though. The MT's for those years were their spl sub so if you don't want those you can store them at my house. 

Josh


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Seriously though those subs are not good for SPL period. Yes they can get loud but they are not meant for SPL. I would seriously consider finding another sub thats more geared toward the SPL side. Especially if you plan on doing competitions.


----------

